# Lighted Traffic Lights



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Just picked up 2 sets from Hobbytown USA. Bachman HO Scale part # 42433. Each box has 2 lights in it. Best part? $2 per box!


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

You can use those lights with either an AURORA or a Faller timer. I've had as many as three intersections hooked up at the same time on those timers. I'm sure you could use even more. Have Fun and NEVER grow up!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmm, gotta look for those. I'm DYING to get a couple traffic lights on my layout, and I'd really like them to be functional to start "street races"...

Anybody ever seen scratchbuilt ones, maybe using Radio Shack-type LEDs and such? Better yet, anyone know an electronics whiz who could build a timer/controller for them? The Aurora timers tend to get waaaaay salty when they turn up on eBay...

--rick


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Here a site that sells the timer system and the tree if you want it. I think it's a bit expensive though. 650 for the good one. http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/catalog.htm


----------

